# check engine light



## aravel (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey everyone. *waves* This is my first post and I was wondering if anyone out there could help me with a problem I am having. I am in the middle of trying to register my car, which is a 2000 nissan altima, and the check engine light is on. Its been on for a long time now and I really don't notice anything wrong with the car. It won't pass emissions because of that light being on, no one will even look at it. I took it in to my local car place and they hooked something up to the engine... Didn't say anything except gave two codes, which were P0440 and P1448, as far as I can tell these are just the codes for the check engine light being on and don't give any kind of insight as to what the problem might be (if there is one). The car runs fine, everything works fine. And I can't afford to take it in to the Nissan place for diagnostics.

So I guess my question is, is there any known issues or anything anyone knows that could be causing this? My friend told me that there was an issue with the Sentras that when the Check Engine light came on it was something with the gas cap, like it wasn't on tight enough or needed a new one... can anyone help me out? I would really appreciate it. Thanks.

~Aravel


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

aravel said:


> Hey everyone. *waves* This is my first post and I was wondering if anyone out there could help me with a problem I am having. I am in the middle of trying to register my car, which is a 2000 nissan altima, and the check engine light is on. Its been on for a long time now and I really don't notice anything wrong with the car. It won't pass emissions because of that light being on, no one will even look at it. I took it in to my local car place and they hooked something up to the engine... Didn't say anything except gave two codes, which were P0440 and P1448, as far as I can tell these are just the codes for the check engine light being on and don't give any kind of insight as to what the problem might be (if there is one). The car runs fine, everything works fine. And I can't afford to take it in to the Nissan place for diagnostics.
> 
> So I guess my question is, is there any known issues or anything anyone knows that could be causing this? My friend told me that there was an issue with the Sentras that when the Check Engine light came on it was something with the gas cap, like it wasn't on tight enough or needed a new one... can anyone help me out? I would really appreciate it. Thanks.
> 
> ~Aravel


Read this thread, this user has the same codes. 

http://www.nissanforums.com/l30-199...ngine-light-w-p1448-code.html?highlight=P0440

I suggest the next time doing a search on these codes it helps


----------



## jjjarceo (Oct 13, 2006)

aravel said:


> Hey everyone. *waves* This is my first post and I was wondering if anyone out there could help me with a problem I am having. I am in the middle of trying to register my car, which is a 2000 nissan altima, and the check engine light is on. Its been on for a long time now and I really don't notice anything wrong with the car. It won't pass emissions because of that light being on, no one will even look at it. I took it in to my local car place and they hooked something up to the engine... Didn't say anything except gave two codes, which were P0440 and P1448, as far as I can tell these are just the codes for the check engine light being on and don't give any kind of insight as to what the problem might be (if there is one). The car runs fine, everything works fine. And I can't afford to take it in to the Nissan place for diagnostics.
> 
> So I guess my question is, is there any known issues or anything anyone knows that could be causing this? My friend told me that there was an issue with the Sentras that when the Check Engine light came on it was something with the gas cap, like it wasn't on tight enough or needed a new one... can anyone help me out? I would really appreciate it. Thanks.
> 
> ~Aravel


I'm new to this web site. I just read your problem and My problem on my friends 98 Altima
is also PO440 and P1448. PO440 =Evap system small leak and P1448 = Evap canister
vent control valve (open). I'm trying to solve this problem and I need to get a hold on
a fuel system schematic to analyze the problem.


----------

